# Free plants - come get 'em



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I've got WAAYY too many plants in my 55 and need to give them away (it will still be some time before I can set up a new tank). Please let me know by PM or post here what you want and when you can come by to get them. Just FYI, I'm on the East side of Houston (Beltway 8 @ Tidwell....which is just North of 8 @ I-10) .

*In addition to what's pictured below, I have a few stems of Polygonum hydropiperoides and Diodia virginiana.*

*This much Echinodorus quadrisostatus (aka Helanthium quadricostatum)*









*This much Echino. 'vesuvias'*









*Marsilea (this is what minuta looks like in full shaded areas)*









*Cryptocoryne spiralis - 3 this size*









*This much Rotala hippuris*

















*Hygrophila corymbosa 'Angustifolia'*









*Nymphoides sp. 'Taiwan' - could break into 5 or more plants*









*Just for a visual - this tank is 21" tall*









-Dave


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

what lighting needs? I have CO2 with 54 watts on 26 gallons. @ 6500K


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

That should be fine. These were grown in mod-high light with pressurized CO2.

-Dave


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

DIY CO2 here, let me talk to the wife, I am interested in tall ones, I got low and short ones now. I put my java fern on top of my highest stump for canopy effect for the angels.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

davemonkey said:


> *Marsilea (this is what minuta looks like in full shaded areas)*


Wow, this is crazy. Never seen the leaves this big before.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Thanh! These were under a dense canopy of other plants. Kinda weird to see tiny leaves on the same runners with these huge ones attached.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

All gone. Thanks, humbletex!


----------

